# Anxiety about Husband - Please help



## abigale76 (May 1, 2010)

My husband and I have been separated for about a month now. I am currently 6 months pregnant and we have a 11 year old son. I am staying at the house and he is staying at the lake house. I have been having really bad anxiety about if he is really staying there and what he is doing. I feel the need to call and text him. I don't know what to do. I don't know how to get to where I don't worry about it. We are still talking and trying to work things out but when we aren't talking at that moment or I don't see him, I feel like I'm going to go crazy. Please I need help.


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

Just try to keep your mind occupied. Volunteer, write a journal, do something to avoid or at least decrease the amount of time you think about him. The first month is the worst believe me, I am still suffering from it but now more than at the beginning my brain is coping and accepting the fact that we are separated. 

Check this website, has great advice for people like us who are going through this situation.

Surviving Marriage Separation; <b>There's no trick I will show you how I did it.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

In my experience when the woman wants kids and the man doesn't, poof! she's gone! then she marries the first or second man she meets and they end up divorced because they rushed it. Then the woman meets another divorced man with kids and they lead parallel lives.


----------

